# Cable size calculation software



## Trimix-leccy

Does anybody know of a 'not too expensive' cable sizing program available online? I am trying to size some feeders and want to cross check the answers I have got from Amtech Single Cable. Answers look right, but I am coming up with 2 x 400mm^ AWA Singles Copper per phase.  

I can post all the parameters if anyone wants them. Just want to be sure, what with the price of copper etc:whistling2:


----------



## frank

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Technical/Charts/VoltageDrop.html


This is not a programme but a useful site,

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Thanks. I had seen this link before, a bit too domestic in this case 

We are having a new 1MVA service installed. New X former etc. I am trying to check my calcs for the LV feeder to the main Panelboard. Metering is external in ct chamber attached to LV side of Xformer. Run is about 8m and will be in a 450 x 300mm trench direct from LV connection to main MCCB Panelboard. This will be 1250A jobby. I reckon I need 2 x 400mm^2 per phase. As 400mm is rated in trench at 797A. LV connections on Xformer cannot cope with a single core greater than 630mm^2. Awaiting clarification that terminals can cope with 2 cables, Supply Authority are being 'vague' and of little help [surprise surprise:whistling2: ]
everything looks right but 'belt and braces' and all that. Plus the suppliers want £65K + VAT up front for the job which will be done in about 18 weeks time. 
£64k + 18 weeks interest, nice work if you can get it


----------



## frank

Why not go to the cable manufacturers? Surely they will give you your calcs'

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Found the Copper Development Association [CDA] site. Wonderful! bit of software calculates the savings and payback period if you go for a larger size [ so less res, less I^2R losses etc] not something I had ever considered. Like most people I size the cable to carry the load, environmental constraints, installation method etc and be within vd limits 

It's worth a look if nowt else:thumbup:


----------



## Debbie

*Cable sizing calculator - online or app (and free)*

Try this one:
http://www.drakauk.com/pages/draka-iphone-app.php

it's free to use and there are apps for iphone and android phones too.


----------



## WarrenG

Trimix-leccy said:


> Does anybody know of a 'not too expensive' cable sizing program available online? I am trying to size some feeders and want to cross check the answers I have got from Amtech Single Cable. Answers look right, but I am coming up with 2 x 400mm^ AWA Singles Copper per phase.
> 
> I can post all the parameters if anyone wants them. Just want to be sure, what with the price of copper etc:whistling2:


You could take a look at this software, its inexpensive and has a number of different cals. Also I think updates are free.

Cable Mate

http://www.jarsoftelectrical.co.uk/index.html

Its not your Amtech but its not the cost of Amtech either!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sparkyryan79

We use cable calc by castline systems it's reliable and I think an okay price


----------



## Mccodey

Hi, Trimix-leccy. Please forgive me as I am new on the forum, I noticed the job posted 02-04-2008 with reference the power installation-Transformer-tails-switch gear!! I am in the same boat with reference LV sizes? There doesn't seem to be a definitive answer and yes the utilities are of little help, just wondered how did you get on in the end. (I hope it went well)

Thanks


----------

